# need Cadillac interior



## puffs (Jan 27, 2013)

Looking fr some nice Cadillac interior thatl fit 80-92 Fleetwood brougham, doesnt have to be origional,, aslong as its nice and will fit! the more yu have the better! Any material hit me up thanks homies


----------



## puffs (Jan 27, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## puffs (Jan 27, 2013)

Bump


----------



## puffs (Jan 27, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

I got some blue caddy pillow top seats. Let me know 
4072746226


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

There was a topic a guy found factory seats and they looked good


----------



## puffs (Jan 27, 2013)

plague said:


> There was a topic a guy found factory seats and they looked good


I havent had any luck


----------



## puffs (Jan 27, 2013)

Anybody


----------



## 118little (Mar 9, 2013)

hay i got some ive got two hole sets one i am taking out right now one set is navy blue and the other is like that steal blue hit me up and lets see if we can get you some seats 213-359-8162


----------



## puffs (Jan 27, 2013)

118little said:


> hay i got some ive got two hole sets one i am taking out right now one set is navy blue and the other is like that steal blue hit me up and lets see if we can get you some seats 213-359-8162


Textd yu


----------



## puffs (Jan 27, 2013)

Bump


----------



## puffs (Jan 27, 2013)

Ttt


----------

